# What kind of glue?



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I want to glue some plexiglass, pvc pipe, and the wall of my aquarium together. It will be underwater, and holding back a bank of gravel, so needs to be strong. What should I use.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Depending on how big it is I would think you could just use silicone Tom. Just make sure your surfaces are super clean and you give it a couple days to dry. Run a seam on each side of the Plexiglas for more strength. It will be easily removable in the future if you wish to remove it as well.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

I have not done this. 
I assume your tank is glass and I have read that silicone does not adhere well to plexi. It would be better for glass to glass


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Dietmar said:


> I have not done this.
> I assume your tank is glass and I have read that silicone does not adhere well to plexi. It would be better for glass to glass


 Yes, it is glass. What is good for plexi to pvc?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Plaskolite is an option. It would probably help to know exactly what your doing with it in general Tom. If it's nothing that's under pressure, silicone would most likely work on most of it imo

couple links that might be useful:
Can you silicone acrylic into glass? Sump const. - The Reef Tank
Working With Acrylic


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Agree with John. Silicon will do unless you are counting on for structural strength on holding a tank of water. We use to on metal to glass, ceramic to ceramic.

I used it to build skimmer and calc reactor PVC to plexigalss.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Basically, I want to make a terrace to fill with sand. I am considering cutting a hole in the plexi, which leads to a pvc tube tunnel that would be beneath the sand. Does this make sense? I will try to come up with a picture.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

a pic or diagram would definitely help lol So is it going to basically a divider ?with a pipe connected to the hole. both sides will have water I presume? One side will be all sand? If thats the case silicone should be fine for all of it imo. When you put the sand in I would do it when the tank is full that way the sand will pack in under the pipe better to help support the pipe. Otherwise if you do it all when it's dry , the sand may settle when the water is added and enough weight could pull the seal on the pipe to plexi apart. Though I don't think that would be a big concern with the depth your sand will be.


----------

